# Trike FW drive setup



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Its a bit of a basic request but i was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a front wheel drive electric motor setup from there projects (doesnt have to be a trike). My interest is mainly in the different types of differential setup.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I mentioned it in your previous thread but if I was to build a trike or 4 wheeler where you need 2 wheels driving on a single axle line, I would not use a differential. I would save weight by having one motor to drive each wheel. They don't need to be expensive hub motors with their high unsprung weight. They could drive through reduction gears and dirveshafts/CV joints. You may be able to drive the two motors with a single controller. You could use the stub axles from any small hatchback. You can often still use a decent suspension setup with double wishbone. I did this with a trike using Mini stub axles but the drive was to the single rear wheel.

Andrew.


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Duxuk said:


> I think I mentioned it in your previous thread but if I was to build a trike or 4 wheeler where you need 2 wheels driving on a single axle line, I would not use a differential. I would save weight by having one motor to drive each wheel. They don't need to be expensive hub motors with their high unsprung weight. They could drive through reduction gears and dirveshafts/CV joints. You may be able to drive the two motors with a single controller. You could use the stub axles from any small hatchback. You can often still use a decent suspension setup with double wishbone. I did this with a trike using Mini stub axles but the drive was to the single rear wheel.
> 
> Andrew.


The problem is i cant find any suitable motors with the power/toque curves published along with other neccesary details. It suprises me how god awful some of these electric motor vendors (for EV type motors at least) you would think they wernt interested in selling! 

For two motors I would need 27hp (20kW) max and 38 lb.ft (50 Nm) max per motor. They would have to be less than 50kg together at least. I would also need to know the power torque curves, i need to move on from this part of my project and havent got time to keep changing things.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

Try www.electricmotorsport.com They will supply you a perm 132 pancake motor which, in 72V format, should do what you want. The performance is given on the site and max power is more than you need.


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Duxuk said:


> Try www.electricmotorsport.com They will supply you a perm 132 pancake motor which, in 72V format, should do what you want. The performance is given on the site and max power is more than you need.


Thanks, but if your refering to this one http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_pmg132.php then im afraid its nowhere near enough, i need 20kW per motor peak (or at least 17) and 50nm for each, this only has 7kw and 20Nm peak.

The AC13 on this page http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac-induction.php might be better, 26 bhp (19.3 kW) and 90 ftlbs (122 Nm). Its bigger than i would like but is pretty much half the mass of the current single motor im using.

I'd much prefer a pancake motor, if anyone knows of ones that can meet my specs please let me know.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

How about the Agni 95-R? 

I have a 2CV gearbox that I am thinking of using for a future project. It has inboard disc brakes and relatively massive drive shafts. It allows the motor to be mounted ahead inline. Not sure how much torque it can handle from the motor though, the clutch input shaft is tiny.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you checked out the Motorcycle hub motors by member Markcycle ??? He knows someone that is going to use 2 of them for a front drive trike . I believe they are also going for a single controller for the 2 motors ??


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Harold in CR said:


> Have you checked out the Motorcycle hub motors by member Markcycle ??? He knows someone that is going to use 2 of them for a front drive trike . I believe they are also going for a single controller for the 2 motors ??


Link to his site here.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what size of vehicle you are planning, but could you use the entire front suspension and driveline from a small front wheel drive car? There are some very small light transaxles out there - with all the engineering done for you.

Later,
Keith


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> Link to his site here.


Cheers for that, ill take a look. For the other replies, it is a small car, its more the motor>diff transmission i was looking at, rather than all the suspension gubins. Its likely ill end up with something like this http://www.blogcdn.com/green.autoblog.com/media/2009/04/aptera_video_crop.jpg
in term of suspension


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you planning on rear steer ???


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Harold in CR said:


> Are you planning on rear steer ???


Nope? That picture has normal steering.


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> How about the Agni 95-R?
> 
> I have a 2CV gearbox that I am thinking of using for a future project. It has inboard disc brakes and relatively massive drive shafts. It allows the motor to be mounted ahead inline. Not sure how much torque it can handle from the motor though, the clutch input shaft is tiny.


Has anyone ever done an 3 wheel drive vehicle (or 4 wheel) with electric hub motors on all the wheels, if it saves weight it might be an idea. The issue with only two is that the 20kW per motor i need is not really available. 12-13kW per wheel might be acheiveable though it would be tough gearing the rear single axle down.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

robinfryer said:


> Has anyone ever done an 3 wheel drive vehicle (or 4 wheel) with electric hub motors on all the wheels, if it saves weight it might be an idea. The issue with only two is that the 20kW per motor i need is not really available. 12-13kW per wheel might be acheiveable though it would be tough gearing the rear single axle down.


Ummm, I do also have a shaft drive motor bike rear wheel as well as the 2 CV box....


----------



## robinfryer (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry guys i think ill just run the motor off a annoyingly heavy differential and single motor. I cant find any hub motors with the apropriate torque and power i need. Its going to be going over hills and things as well so i guess 3phase AC in the best way.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

robinfryer said:


> Has anyone ever done an 3 wheel drive vehicle (or 4 wheel) with electric hub motors on all the wheels.


This was the configuration of the last Dymaxion car Buckminster Fuller designed in the late 1930s, but never built: 3 wheel drive (hub motors) and all wheel steering. It was radical, with a moveable wheelbase. Some drawings show a 4 wheeler, with the rear wheels together, like a Farmall tractor or aircraft nose wheel.

No prototypes were built. It is unknown whether models were made, but none has surfaced in 75 years, so it likely never got past the drawing board...

TomA


----------



## azstew (Aug 27, 2020)

robinfryer said:


> Its a bit of a basic request but i was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a front wheel drive electric motor setup from there projects (doesnt have to be a trike). My interest is mainly in the different types of differential setup.


----------



## azstew (Aug 27, 2020)

Robin. See my post in EV noon thread.


----------

